
Kolonya: Turkey's unique hand-sanitizing method - diminish
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20200407-turkeys-unique-hand-sanitiser
======
memetcn
I live in Turkey and I can tell Kolonya's effectiveness mainly comes from the
behavioral cues it sends me.

Traditionally, you would offer some as you welcome your guests to your home.
It is also a great refresher, I always have a bottle in my house and not only
you would use it for your hands but also you can put some on your face and
neck. (Like an after shave, but less aromatic) So I have one bottle on my desk
and unconsciously keep disinfecting myself.

I can't imagine doing that easily with a commercial sanitizer when somebody
arrives in your home :)

~~~
mofojed
> I can't imagine doing that easily with a commercial sanitizer when somebody
> arrives in your home :)

Currently here in Ontario when you go to the liquor store (LCBO), they ask a
series of questions and then spray your hands with commercial hand sanitizer
before letting you in. It is... weird.

~~~
def8cefe
Everything about right now is weird.

The hand sanitizer on entry requirement is also in Ontario hospitals, although
they just watch you use the dispenser yourself at the screening station in my
experience.

------
jonaphin
French guy living in the US now. I miss "Eau de Cologne" deeply. We've used it
with fevers, headaches, indigestion... and my 95 y/o grandpa still uses it
daily.

My understanding is the custom is probably more widespread than it being
endemic to Turkey.

------
artificialidiot
It is not 80% alcohol, it is 80 proof which is 40%. Article is wrong about
effectiveness.

~~~
xenonite
Could you elaborate? According to Wikipedia it is 70%-90% alcohol.

"In a base of dilute ethanol (70–90%), eau de cologne contains a mixture of
citrus oils"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eau_de_Cologne](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eau_de_Cologne)

~~~
artificialidiot
Well I did a better research and yea, you are right. Traditionally, all
bottles have something like "80 proof" on them. Apparently, it is not English
proof but French proof which is same as ABV.

